# IH 1086 How do you remove loader?



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, I know I'm not finished with the MF 165 power steering cylinder pin.
However, I was mowing with the IH 1086 and had the hydraulics fail.
This killed the front cylinder on the loader.

While the cylinders are in the shop, I decided to fix the a/c and the leaky hydraulic lines.

I believe I have the lines cared for.

But I can't get the a/c compressor off the body because the loader structure is in the way.
None of my manuals discuss taking a loader off and storing it properly.
The manuals just discuss that the option of a loader is available & will impact your hydraulics.

I can see bolts that have to be unscrewed (big ones) but once the mechanical fasteners are loose, what do I do with it then? 
Lean it against a tree?
Chain it to the a-frame?
Build something?

I have a backhoe that could lift it but is that the normal way to do this?

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most of the loaders from that era require an overhead frame with a manually operated chain hoist once the hydraulics fail. Because pin alignment is critical, most power lifts are unsuitable because they cannot be manipulated precise enough to avoid binding.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Today I found a set of sockets and wrench that had a 3/4 inch drive in the white barn at the estate. Thank you dad.
With a breaker bar, I was able to get the 10 nuts/bolts loosened. There were two missing.

Got the old, set up concrete moved off the trailer and put in the erosion ditch. 
I can still hear dad saying 'don't worry, I'll get it off there.. it will git done'. 

If he's checking on me, he'll notice that I got it moved off. Which means I now have two empty trailers to pick from as to where this loader is going to be sitting for the next few months.

Have to wait until my husband is having a good health day to run the backhoe or maybe recruit one of the local guys to help. I don't want to take it off by myself .. this first time.

Not a victory, but certainly a success today.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Lots of patience.
Today, finally I have 11 of the 12 bolts&nuts off the loader.
PB blaster, crc, screwloose, and finally the winning combination of time and transmission fluid + acetone.

One last stubborn bolt (I have the nut off). This last bolt is bent and rusty and a royal pain.

Hopefully, I'll have help with the backhoe tomorrow and be able to smuck it around until I can worry the bolt out.

Loader is going on to the trailer so I can move it where I want (shade tree) and rehab the metal/paint later this year. 

We will see how it goes.. if not tomorrow then early this coming week.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

The deed is done.

If anyone had been watching it was sorta like watching a pig farmer try to put a 4 pound shoat in a 2 pound bag. Funny in a sad, pitiful kind of way.

I learned several things:
1. Pay more attention when you buy a tractor with a loader.
2. Don't buy a loader unless it is quick release 
3. Don't buy a loader the Previous Owner has used an acetylene torch on to cut out a section of bracing so they could change out the alternator without removing the loader.
4. 80/20 rule on rusted bolts (even if they are 3/4 inch big, boned ones)... you will spend 80% of your time removing 20% of the bolts... all the rest come out easy
5. It is never cool enough to work on the loader
6. Never buy a loader without lift hooks on it. trying to figure out a decent way to tie off the straps was quite near impossible.
7. Fill a cooler up with ice and bring it to the worksite when you work in 106F weather.
8. There is never enough shade
9. Be thankful you spent the time getting the backhoe to run on the first/second start. 
10. Be thankful the backhoe can lift the loader.
11. Be thankful your brother and husband agreed to help
12. Have an extra empty trailer around to put the loader on until you can rehab it... keeps it out of the dirt and you off the ground while you are rehabbing.
13. Realize that now with the loader off, you can check/change the air filter and replace the a/c compressor (wa hoo).
14. Removing any part from a tractor means your pocket book takes a beating.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

As of today, I learned a very painful lesson.

When replacing the a/c compressor on the IH 1086, the clutch is not included with the a/c I bought.
I didn't realize that because I never looked in the box and opened up the plastic and checked it out from all sides.

So when I turned my core in, it still had the clutch on it.
Crappola...

Now I have to order and pay for a new clutch.

My only prior experience with this is my chrysler fifth avenue (87) and the a/c came with with the two-belt clutch.

Live and learn.

JW


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Been watching (quietly) your exploits with the MF165 and I have to say that I believe you got both grit and ability. Far beyond mine to be sure. After "watching" you, I'm thinking you would benefit from adding an impact wrench to your "game bag". It's a great "field leveler". Either electric or air driven (less expensive if you have air) along with a nice set of 6pt deep sockets up through 1 1/4 inch. I have railed against their use for 40 years, but learned to face facts: The tractor was built using an impact wrench, the mechanic who performed repairs used one too.


----------

